
What one thing are you good at? HTML5 vs Native. Young developer confusion. - miles_matthias
http://milesmatthias.com/post/22948601861/what-one-thing-are-you-good-at-html5-vs-native-young
======
tferris
Really good question I asked myself often the last months.

From a developers point of view both stay strong and demanded. HTML5 because
it is more than just HTML, CSS and JS—every web app has some kind of backend
which creates and distributes the app. And even if native apps will rule they
need some kind of a backend too. So there is no mistake in focussing on non-
native apps.

Native apps are pretty strong on mobile platforms due to good reasons. There
is still growth and despite forecasts that also HTML5 apps will dominate
mobile soon I am sure that native will stay there for a long time. Personally
I don't like native development because development is more expensive, you are
dependent of few gatekeepers and time-to-market and iteration speed is better
with non-native.

To your question: choose that tech or use case which you like, choose
something which is popular and try to work with talented people at a startup
building an exciting product. Switching to another tech later is easy if you
are good with basic design principles/patterns,etc. Making the decision native
or non-native is not important—it's about many contacts to talented people.

~~~
miles_matthias
Thanks, all good points. I guess it's just hard to remember that it doesn't
really matter in the long run.

